# Costs of living in Egypt



## andybickerton

Hi all,
My wife and I are looking to move to Al Rehab City in Cairo. I am going to be working as a primary school teacher. My average monthly salary will be 1500 pounds sterling, my accomadation and basic utilities will be provided. My wife does not have a job currently and we are wanting to know if we can survive realistically on this salary between the two of us in Egypt. 
Does anyone have any answers. Is it cheap living in egypt?!

Please help!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Welcome to the forum

Egypt is cheap is you dont want a five star life, local fruit and veg is cheap but chicken and meat is on a par with the UK price wise, bear in mind all the special offers we get on chicken etc in the big supermarkets, any imported goods are expensive.
Sliced bread is very expensive but local flat bread is very good and pennies
Soap powder is about the same as the UK but shampoo and toothpase are cheap 
Local transport is cheap.
Yes you should be able to live comfortably on that salary but you wont live like lords, Egypt is cheap if you want to live and eat like a local.


----------



## Beatle

andybickerton said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I are looking to move to Al Rehab City in Cairo. I am going to be working as a primary school teacher. My average monthly salary will be 1500 pounds sterling, my accomadation and basic utilities will be provided. My wife does not have a job currently and we are wanting to know if we can survive realistically on this salary between the two of us in Egypt.
> Does anyone have any answers. Is it cheap living in egypt?!
> 
> Please help!


The main issue will be whether you adopt a more Egyptian lifestyle or whether you want to live an expatriate lifestyle. If it's the former, I think your salary would be sufficient. If it's the latter, you will find prices equivalent to the UK. Clothes from Western retailers, coffees in western cafes, eating in Western restaurants, gym membership is all roughly the same as in the UK. Shopping in the Western supermarkets like Metro can be expensive. Transport is cheap. I have Western friends who live in Egypt who live a no frills but comfortable existence on around £400 per month. I always need to factor in the cost of escaping from Cairo every now and again when the noise and pollution get to me!

Hope that helps.


----------



## willyyates

andybickerton said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I are looking to move to Al Rehab City in Cairo. I am going to be working as a primary school teacher. My average monthly salary will be 1500 pounds sterling, my accomadation and basic utilities will be provided. My wife does not have a job currently and we are wanting to know if we can survive realistically on this salary between the two of us in Egypt.
> Does anyone have any answers. Is it cheap living in egypt?!
> 
> Please help!


Hello Andy,
My wife and moved to El Rehab about three months ago. So when I saw you were coming here, I really wanted to reply to see if I could help! But after opening the message I see where you have already gotten the response that I wanted to offer! 
Pretty much the same, it all depends on the lifestyle you want to live. About the only other thing I can think of is that if your wife wants to work I am sure she can get a job!! Our experience is that you should be able to live comfortable with your income.
El Rehab is nice. We took a Villa because we heard that the appartments where very noisy late at night. We are quite happy. I wish they did not open the doors to the public because it gets a bit busy at times!!
If you guys would like to meet up after your arrival at the food court, give me a holler at this site.

William


----------



## Vicci

*Cost of living in Egypt*

Hi, I am also moving to AL Rehab in Cairo, as a teacher, same salary as you and prob same school? Are you moving in August? 

I haven't lived in Egypt for 8 years, but have good knowledge of cost of living and you should have no probs. You can easily live on that and save money. Of course it depends how much you like to spend on going out, but it is so much more cheaper in Egypt, you can have a very comfortable lifestyle and still have money left over. You can of course spend it all no prob too! I am hoping that it is enough for me, my husband and three kids and moeny to spare!! 

Remember you will have no outgoings, bills to pay for at all!! £1500 on food and going out is way plenty. Which school are you going to?

Good luck and maybe we will see you later this year there?




andybickerton said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I are looking to move to Al Rehab City in Cairo. I am going to be working as a primary school teacher. My average monthly salary will be 1500 pounds sterling, my accomadation and basic utilities will be provided. My wife does not have a job currently and we are wanting to know if we can survive realistically on this salary between the two of us in Egypt.
> Does anyone have any answers. Is it cheap living in egypt?!
> 
> Please help!


----------



## Mio

Im spanish woman, and I live in rehab about one year ago. Here the life is cheap compared with EU, but take care, if you need going to supermarket or pay furniture or anything for house is better move to El Cairo; all is a little more expensive here. And the flats rents no is very expensive 2500L or can arrive 4000L; but I recording you , if the people look you are foreigner they make you pay more more for all, you need all time make game with the price, if they say 20 you say 15 and all in this way... 
Well, if you have any question I'm here; welcome to Egypt!!!!
PD: but no all is bad, the live is very beautiful: the weather, the club....


----------

